# Looking for Drywall contractor in NYC (Queens / Brooklyn)



## evperry (Jun 8, 2009)

I need someone who covers Queens and Brooklyn.

Thanks.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

what kind of job you got. I have guys in Long Branch that will cover that.


----------

